# I delivered 4 boxes for Amazon Prime/Fresh



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I got a ping, then the customer called me asking if I would deliver some packages for Amazon, he called because the previous driver declined in person. Kind of a beta test.

I met him, picked the area for delivery furthest away, loaded the 4 smallish boxes and set off starting the ride.

When my 4th box was dropped off I ended the ride and called the Amazon rep, he was happy.

This may be a thing in the future, fingers crossed!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

So, you got paid the Uber meter rate?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep. 21.5 miles, 57minutes, $46.16


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Did you have to get out and hand deliver each item?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Sort of... I got out and left each box at front door.

No signature, drop and go.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Sounds like a good gig.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

That's pretty dope, now I wish most of the customers were just like boxs and would just shut up and let us do our job lol


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Yep. Those boxes won't slam your doors, talk shit to you, or puke in your car. I'm all for that.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

but you can't have sex with boxes....


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh this freaking rocks...imagine if you could contract with all the local sellers and just be a courier for them...non stop work, i hope Amazon itself collaborate with Uber to do this worldwide.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> but you can't have sex with boxes....


yes you can, i have


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

courier work eh? hell yea. relaxing drive, your own music, and full fare... i'll take it. hell i'll take it statewide!


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Love this!!!!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

if this happens i assume uber driver's will need to be bonded and pay will be less that a $1.00 per mile if doing many drops.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know the future of this test, I like how it worked out for me yesterday.

I am still trying to figure out the reasons an Uber driver would say no.

The fact that the driver before me said no could weigh on Amazon's decision to move forward.

last minute reliability might be tough to come by if too many drivers wont do it.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I had this "IDEA" with a local (friends of mine) antique store for delivery of heavy items.....all they had to do was ping me when I was at their store with a delivery destination........The antique store could set a "flat rate" charge to their customers within a certain radius (and for delivery, I would get %100 of the uBer fee)......
They've agreed to the idea, but I havent tried it yet.....


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Most of these driving gigs where you do delivery eventually require workers comp. coverage. So it may be a test for now, but it would probably get more complicated and less profitable in the future. The places you go deliver, take stuff out to them for, etc. can run into trouble if you hurt yourself doing so or on their premises.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I had this "IDEA" with a local (friends of mine) antique store for delivery of heavy items.....all they had to do was ping me when I was at their store with a delivery destination........The antique store could set a "flat rate" charge to their customers within a certain radius (and for delivery, I would get %100 of the uBer fee)......
> They've agreed to the idea, but I havent tried it yet.....


this can totally work, someone selling items on Craigslist, Ebay or own website can use https://squareup.com/ for payment and use uber for local delivery.

this can even work for restaurants that would like to offer local food delivery.


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

so they are turning Uber into Lazership?


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> this can totally work, someone selling items on Craigslist or Ebay can use https://squareup.com/ for payment and use uber for delivery.


Until someone sells you a fake or other shit that client ends up not wanting.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

So hum.... A drug dealer could use uber as a mule...


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> So hum.... A drug dealer could use uber as a mule...


I am sure its been done a million times already


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

veikveik said:


> Until someone sells you a fake or other shit that client ends up not wanting.


 you are just the delivery man/woman, fake or bad items is not your problem, damaged items may be a problem just like Fedex or UPS.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

anyone checked the law about offering delivery services,


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Amazon is testing this idea because it is also a future direction for Uber/Google's business, Google being the biggest strategic competitor of Amazon.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Just to clarify... was the pickup AT some sort of Amazon facility? Was the client an Amazon employee or contractor or sub-sub-sub-contractor or whatever? 

I could see this being a good last-resort to meet delivery time or highly-express option for the delivery handling companies to add to their mix and wouldn't mind it one bit at current rates. Of course, I'm not holding my breath for anything in this experiment we all seem to be a part of.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

he was an Amazon employee I met him in a shopping center parking lot, his rental car was full of packages.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

a _confirmed_ Amazon employee? Did the packages have Amazon labelling/box imprint? seriously just curious not trying to be a nag with these questions...


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

You gotta watch out for people who claimed they never received the items. Who will be liable then? I sell stuff on eBay and sometimes people pull that on me. sucks that we live in a society where these shitheads actually exist. This would be awesome and I would totally do it if it ever went mainstream


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

@Raider - I have a great video of some jerk who walked up to my front door, stared right into my camera, and then proceeded to stick a package that UPS had left 20 minutes earlier into his backpack before taking off. It's not like the camera is hidden, it's completely right in your face.. Pressed it onto a DVD for the police, which I'm sure just went into a folder on a shelf somewhere. In my case, I believe UPS was liable, but that was between the seller and UPS, seller just sent a replacement shipment. I realize this is off topic a bit, but just thought I'd share.. package theft does happen frequently.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Uber will evolve into a worldwide logistics company, these are small steps towards a global and local service company.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

People, packages... same difference.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> he was an Amazon employee I met him in a shopping center parking lot, his rental car was full of packages.


Hmmmmm


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I don't know the future of this test, I like how it worked out for me yesterday.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out the reasons an Uber driver would say no.
> 
> ...


How did you come across this opportunity and how about the rating?


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

This is not a test, this is a rollout.

Amazon Same Day Delivery

http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=8729023011


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

> Amazon Prime members can get Same-Day Delivery for a flat $5.99 per-order shipping fee, allowing members to add additional Same-Day eligible items to their order at no additional shipping cost.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Just think of it as UberBoxPool.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> Just think of it as UberBoxPool.


Next will be LyftBoxLine.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Then comes the distribution centers, then UberLTL, LyftLTL, followed shortly by FT (full truck). I'm not even joking.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm really starting to think that $18B may turn out to be a bargain valuation.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> he was an Amazon employee I met him in a shopping center parking lot, his rental car was full of packages.


A rental car in a parking lot? Hmmm is right!


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> he was an Amazon employee I met him in a shopping center parking lot, his rental car was full of packages.


Ummm, yeah I totally trust everyone that I meet in a parking lot with a whole bunch of boxes in their car. ....lol


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

If the box isn't ticking, I will probably go ahead and deliver it.


----------



## Jan (Aug 7, 2014)

This needs to be marketed idea should be promoted to Uber !


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I don't know the future of this test, I like how it worked out for me yesterday.
> 
> Yep. 21.5 miles, 57minutes, $46.16


....... but they only collected $18 for delivery.
I have a feeling this was not a test but rather
an emergency where they couldn't make all the deliveries on time.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> you are just the delivery man/woman, fake or bad items is not your problem, damaged items may be a problem just like Fedex or UPS.


Until the seller claims the item was as described and that the driver must have switched it.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

There's already another service that seems to function very much like Uber that handles package delivery.
https://postmates.com/

I was thinking of signing up for it, but it's such a pain to find somewhere to park in Boston to drop of a package that I don't think it would be worth it. They also allow bicycles and scooters though for smaller packages/documents, but since I don't live in the city, or own a bicycle/scooter, I didn't investigate further.


----------



## HouTXUberman (Jul 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I got a ping, then the customer called me asking if I would deliver some packages for Amazon, he called because the previous driver declined in person. Kind of a beta test.
> 
> I met him, picked the area for delivery furthest away, loaded the 4 smallish boxes and set off starting the ride.
> 
> ...


How you were able confirm it was Amazon and not some nefarious character who wanted you to deliver some other "goods"?


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

Who pays for the fare? Amazon?


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

I saw somewhere that uber / parcels is available in New York already. But nobody stops you doing it in your area


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Here you go brainiacs LOL:









*Join the FedEx Ground Independent Contractor Network*
The transportation industry has a long history of working successfully with independent contractors, and it's no different at FedEx Ground. Through our predecessor company, FedEx Ground has enjoyed a successful working relationship with independent contractors for nearly 25 years.

Today, FedEx Ground contracts with nearly 9,000 small businesses that are owned and operated by entrepreneurs who value independence and innovation and apply their own management skills to operate successful businesses.

In the U.S., there are three ways small businesses contract with FedEx Ground:

Pickup and Delivery contractors own or lease their delivery vans and are responsible for business-related expenses, including vehicle payments, fuel, taxes, insurance and vehicle maintenance.
Linehaul contractors haul packages on the "long-haul" routes between FedEx Ground hubs. These contractors provide their own power units (tractors) and FedEx Ground provides the trailers. They are responsible for business-related expenses, including payments on their power units, fuel, taxes, insurance and vehicle maintenance.
Independent Service Providers (ISPs) are incorporated small businesses that contract with FedEx Ground to provide Pickup and Delivery services under an ISP Agreement. Since its initial launch in New Hampshire, the ISP Model has been launched in Maryland, Tennessee, Rhode Island, Vermont, Massachusetts, Montana, Minnesota, Illinois, Connecticut, Maine, Missouri, Iowa, North Dakota, South Dakota, Delaware and Mississippi.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Sort of... I got out and left each box at front door.
> 
> No signature, drop and go.


Take a picture, a video of the box in front of the house as you depart, just in case.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Sort of... I got out and left each box at front door.
> 
> No signature, drop and go.


Hope the boxes got you a 5*! your score might improve, I want this same beta test here!


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

This is one of the reasons Google invested. Drones - nah. Uber can do it now without the FAA.


----------



## jprad (Dec 22, 2014)

one way for dealers to avoid arrest while transporting :l last address a legit and everything in between illicit. cops pull you over i just told him the address, no idea what all this middle stuff is.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

Next will be some underage kid wanting uber driver to go buy alcohol and deliver it.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

The thing I would dislike about delivering packages is having to deliver to large buildings or areas where parking is complicated. 

And food. I don't want to deliver food at all.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

NightRider said:


> @Raider - I have a great video of some jerk who walked up to my front door, stared right into my camera, and then proceeded to stick a package that UPS had left 20 minutes earlier into his backpack before taking off. It's not like the camera is hidden, it's completely right in your face.. Pressed it onto a DVD for the police, which I'm sure just went into a folder on a shelf somewhere. In my case, I believe UPS was liable, but that was between the seller and UPS, seller just sent a replacement shipment. I realize this is off topic a bit, but just thought I'd share.. package theft does happen frequently.


Friend of mine has this on video too. Were the boxes addressed to the places you delivered? Was the handoff guy an employee in uniform or did you see Amazon ID? Amazon has amazing shipping capabilities, it's what makes them remarkable. I don't know if I trust the situation was legit. What else can you tell us??


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Amazon has recently advertised that it can/will deliver packages in 1 hour. (Obviously there are some caveats). I suppose it might make sense to use uber in this fashion. I mean why not, right? 

The one thing that concerns me is the "guy in a parking lot." That has shady written all over it. We have 2 Amazon hubs in the Indianapolis area and picking up from them would make the most sense to me. 

Think about how fedex works....they use their infrastructure to get the packages to the usps office, and usps takes it from there.....maybe this is a unique alternative? I'd deliver packages in my car over delivering people any day of the week.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> but you can't have sex with boxes....


Yes you can.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Google Express has been doing this in West LA for the last 2 weeks. Quite awesome!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Where do I sign up. Deliver packages all over SF all day at rate? Damn.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

jakob said:


> That's pretty dope, now I wish most of the customers were just like boxs and would just shut up and let us do our job lol


I love it when there drunk asses try give directions lol


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> Uber will evolve into a worldwide logistics company, these are small steps towards a global and local service company.


Not if they don't fallow state and federal DOT laws and get DOT numbers. ****ing federal motor carriers service laws will shut them down in a minute.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Yep. 21.5 miles, 57minutes, $46.16


Thats too much per box. There are delivery services that charge about 16 dollars per hour all inclusive. (Driver gets 9 per hour plus approx 3 dllrs per hour for gas). I know because i happen to work for a delivery company. What will probably happen is uber rate will go down.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Thats too much per box. There are delivery services that charge about 16 dollars per hour all inclusive. (Driver gets 9 per hour plus approx 2 dllrs per hour for gas). I know because i happen to work for a delivery company. What will probably happen is uber rate will go down.


BTW drivers are employees with all taxes paid, workers comp, unemployment, etc. Drivers do use their own vehicles and have same problem with auto insurance as uber drivers do. Depending on delivery area could do quite a few package deliveries.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Amazon is testing same day deliveries in Los Angeles using taxis via the flywheel app.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> but you can't have sex with boxes....












Marry Xmas LOL


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

jakob said:


> That's pretty dope, now I wish most of the customers were just like boxs and would just shut up and let us do our job lol


Lol!!! So true.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Uber is doing something similar in NYC, UberRUSH, that lets you request a bike or foot messenger to make a delivery for you. So they have the basic model in place.

http://blog.uber.com/RUSH


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yes you can.


You think paper cuts on your hands hurt? Believe me, not worth it!


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

veikveik said:


> Until someone sells you a fake or other shit that client ends up not wanting.


Or the food flips over in your car


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I don't know the future of this test, I like how it worked out for me yesterday.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out the reasons an Uber driver would say no.
> 
> ...


I think it's a great idea but there still needs to be some kinks worked out. Like how do you know what's in the boxes and if you're transporting illegal items. Second, you said you dropped the boxes at the door. What happens if the customer reports they did not receive the boxes? Then who's liable?
The like the potential of adding more work. That's an awesome idea. I'm sure cost saving for them.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> I think it's a great idea but there still needs to be some kinks worked out. Like how do you know what's in the boxes and if you're transporting illegal items. Second, you said you dropped the boxes at the door. What happens if the customer reports they did not receive the boxes? Then who's liable?
> The like the potential of adding more work. That's an awesome idea. I'm sure cost saving for them.


There is no chance that is saving them money when the fedex guy already has a route. I am sure this was done in a pinch and I am also sure the rate will be less. We will see


----------



## Aishapet (Aug 26, 2015)

Last night with lyft I got a ping. I accepted and at arrival the customer called to say it was a burrito I was picking up for her to stop off to her kid. It was prepaid and I'll i had to do was grab it and drop it off. In the end I got $20 in fares after tip to drop off a burrito! I'm all for being a courier. Boxes and burritos don't talk back or give bad ratings.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I got a ping, then the customer called me asking if I would deliver some packages for Amazon, he called because the previous driver declined in person. Kind of a beta test.
> 
> I met him, picked the area for delivery furthest away, loaded the 4 smallish boxes and set off starting the ride.
> 
> ...


Hey, boxes can be much better than some of these paxs. At least they don't slam your doors ...


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I got a ping, then the customer called me asking if I would deliver some packages for Amazon, he called because the previous driver declined in person. Kind of a beta test.
> 
> I met him, picked the area for delivery furthest away, loaded the 4 smallish boxes and set off starting the ride.
> 
> ...


Did the boxes throw up on you? Did they smoke a ciggy outside your car? Did they text you and say "we will be down in a moment!" Did the boxes change your radio station and ask for an aux cable? Did the boxes say, "Oh, dont worry. It is just down the street!"


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> Did the boxes throw up on you? Did they smoke a ciggy outside your car? Did they text you and say "we will be down in a moment!" Did the boxes change your radio station and ask for an aux cable? Did the boxes say, "Oh, dont worry. It is just down the street!"


The radio thing I am really getting tired of, I am coming close to banning my front seat, unless I am picking-up 3 or 4 passengers and/or 2nd pick-up for uber pool..


----------

